# pitapata thingy



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i think im being really thick but how do you put the pitapata thing on here, ive made one but now i dont know what to do with it!!?? lol can anyone out there help me?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

click on get code then click on the 'PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code' in the forum signitur section and coppie the coat in the box at the bottom of the screan, then post that in you signiture box in you user cp


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> click on get code then click on the 'PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code' in the forum signitur section and coppie the coat in the box at the bottom of the screan, then post that in you signiture box in you user cp


See Dawn its easy lol lol lol ... only joking i would nt know where to start x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Right Karen I'm going to set you a challenge! My mission is to post a pittapat thingy and I'll race you!!! lol. ...No help from anyone mind! (especially Kendal) and we'll see which of us can post it before the year 2012  
on your marks ........get set.............GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem with the pitapata thing not updating? I had one a while back and I don't know what I did wrong, but Chloe's age stayed the same on it. I did a new one following Kendal's instructions yesterday, so I guess I will see if it works properly this time.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Race race race! On your marks, ladies!!!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

ooh Lia

I've surpassed myself. Check mine out ............didn't even have to call kids to help once!! honest  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I ve just set off lol ... in tune with the olympics 2012 theme lol ( i think you'll win ) x 
Your signiture and avitar look great Kelly .. I'll show you mine next year .. Kendal did my avitar x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> ooh Lia
> 
> I've surpassed myself. Check mine out ............didn't even have to call kids to help once!! honest  x


Leone I am so proud! Now how can we convince karen to do it bahah


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:first: Gosh did nt even have time to post Leone, you've definitely got gold ... and taken pressure off me to even compete, was getting a bit stressed at thought of having to face all that gobledigook ( think this could be a local term Lia lol ) x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WE know Gobledigook here in canada!!!!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Karen it was easy peasy..........took no time at all .......right better get kids their breakfast  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> Karen it was easy peasy..........took no time at all .......right better get kids their breakfast  x


Which side of the pond are you Leone lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

No, I know that one!! Hahaha karen we just need a little bit slower competitor for you  btw, you're brilliant at those little guys on here, fancy fancy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I think Leone picked on me especially as she new she'd win not very good sportmanship I say :deadhorse: (lol)


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh I think Leone picked on me especially as she new she'd win not very good sportmanship I say :deadhorse: (lol)


That's just terrible. How could you, Leone? 
See what I mean about the fancy graphics though karen? See what you can do when you put your mind to something??


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Karen how can you say that  us technophobes have got to stick together!! The funniest thing is I'm pretending to have cracked it but really I'd given up on how to do it, and then on my next post it appeared from nowhere!!! Nearly fell off my chair lol  x 
ps you'll always be queen of the smilies :whoo:


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

When I try it I get the message "invalid file".


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> Karen how can you say that  us technophobes have got to stick together!! The funniest thing is I'm pretending to have cracked it but really I'd given up on how to do it, and then on my next post it appeared from nowhere!!! Nearly fell off my chair lol  x
> ps you'll always be queen of the smilies :whoo:


Either way it showed up!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL i think ive started something here! i still cant get it to work and cant find half of the things kendal said!! lol i think im a bit to old and think for all this.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dawny said:


> LOL i think ive started something here! i still cant get it to work and cant find half of the things kendal said!! lol i think im a bit to old and think for all this.


Never - don't give up! I had completely given up until Kendal put that post on, and now look at my signature! You said you'd made the thing, so you should have got to the last page, which is entitled Ticker Code snippets.

Look below that, and there is a list of uses - find "Forum signatures". Next to that, it says "HTML, EzBoard and PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code". If you put your mouse pointer over PseduoHTML, the rest of the line will be highlighted. Click on it.

Then look below that in the box that says "Code snippet: PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ and BBCode. Used on most forums." Copy what is in the box underneath, it will start like this: [url=http://pitapata.com

Now paste that into your signature box in your User CP and click on save. When I did it, it didn't look like it had worked, but then when I next wrote a post, it was there. 

I'm excited to see if you can get it to work now - I'll be really upset if it doesn't


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

does this help any guys ?


























































then you can save or prevew it


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great, Louise!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Looks great, Louise!


Thank you! Yours too!


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to note that when I entered the code in the signature area, I received an "invalid file" message. It worked somehow even with the message


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Well I thought it did...*

Sigh...

It posted on the picture board.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll look at your picture s there Jan so you dont feel like you've wasted your time lol x


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Testing...


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

I was posting the code in the pic area. Thanks Kendal!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jan it looks great ...just like Stella, well done x


----------

